# contact numbers for DIMC



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

only a month left before school started and i still have tons of stuff to do before i can get there and offcourse as usual no help from admins at all. i have been calling or emailing them for weeks and havent heard anything. does anyone out there knows a better way to contact them other than admin cell no or regular duhs email? please do let me know, i really need to get in touch with DIMC faculty. thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you contacting the DIMC faculty or the DMC head office?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Helloo,
I just happen to have the vice-chancellor's wife's number, who I think is in charge of DMC and has a major role in the admissions cell. Her name is Dr. Rana. I wouldn't want to post her number here. So if you need it let me know.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks but i just go an email reply finally after weeks that they wont help me in any matter unless i am here in Pakistan ??? :***


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah.... a lot of people just went there early and finished their things, or sent a relative to go talk to the admissions office, I had to go in the middle of ramadan for 4 days to do stuff and check out if I really wanted to go last year before I came back and packed and got ready to go, and then there were people who came later like at the last possible moment, and then there were people who were there the whole summer, but yeah generally speaking you do have to go meet them some how, either yourself, or send someone you trust to handle it with your papers I'm guessing, and Dr. Rana is nice she might be able to help or explain things better


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Rana is very helpful, as is Dr. Tayyaba. It's just a matter of luck if they pick up their phones or check their e-mails. Maybe you should have someone here call and ask them all your questions...it's better than nothing.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks guys, i got my questions answered. dr. tayaba was out for a whole week due to some tension in karachi as you yall know and that was the reason of all the delayed calls and email replies.


----------



## kz7324 (Aug 31, 2010)

wasaykhan713 would you mind messaging me dr.ranas number ive been trying to contact someone in pakistan for days and have gotten no response.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey wasaykhan713 if u can message me Dr. Rana's number to me, I really need to speak to admissions, I really dont want to drive for an hour if I can talk to them on the phone.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah no problem... and kz374, if you can enable receiving messages on your account, that would be great.. and the only option for me to send you the number.


----------



## kz7324 (Aug 31, 2010)

okay cool i think i enabled it


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey can i get the number for Dr. Rana or Dr. Tayaba, i need to know what are the timings for their open campus so i can go and ask a few questions.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried contacting the DIMC number, and also the number written in the brochure, but no luck..


----------

